# Tattoo prices ?



## eddiemunster

People with full sleeve / half / 3/4 length sleeves how much did you pay and how long was the sitting . Also what do you have ?


----------



## Warman

How long it takes all depends on the detail, my local tattoist is £200 for 3 hours witch is pretty fairly priced, ive only had a part of mine done and its taken 9 hours so far with alot more to go, all depends on what you want at the end of the day!


----------



## bigacb

My sleeve cost me £750. Total hours must be easily over 30 now and i've still got a good 5 to go to do the inside of my bi to do and some shading to finish off.


----------



## 1010AD

The cost of a tattoo can depend on two things, one is the area you live in like down south would be much more expensive than up north and two is how good the tattooist is, if he or she is an award winning tattooist they can be expensive but remember you do get what you pay for. I've not had any ink done for a good few years now but back then my man cost £70 an hour


----------



## GM-20

Don't let the cost be a factor.

The money you save will be long gone before the tat ever is.


----------



## Rossco700

I'm a professional tattooist with my own studio..... I always tell people "don't get the tattoo you can afford, get the one you want". I get people in every day with the "what can I afford attitude".... most of these people live to regret the choices they make.


----------



## GM-20

Rossco, you dont live a million miles away from me.

Will drop you a PM.


----------



## CJ

Ignore prices, they mean fvck all mate.

In most cases, pay peanuts get ****e.

I've sat for around 30+ hours now and its the best money I've ever spent.


----------



## Rossco700

Here's a pic from yesterday, Incomplete sleeve, he's ahad about 5 hours so far and is looking at around another 10-15 to complete the whole sleeve.


----------



## Gym-pig

If you are asking whats the price then you are looking at it the wrong way . I looked for someone who wasnt cheap and had won awards and was also highly recommended .

Quality costs


----------



## fitdog

My missus as just begun a sleeve she is booked i n for 9 hours total at 70 quid an hour. But this is from a good tattooist with at least a 10 month waiting list.


----------



## Gym-pig

Rossco700 said:


> I'm a professional tattooist with my own studio..... I always tell people "don't get the tattoo you can afford, get the one you want". I get people in every day with the "what can I afford attitude".... most of these people live to regret the choices they make.


Brilliant advice and very true

When you are on holiday look around . I would say 8/10 tattoo's are generallly poor


----------



## Captain Hero

Sleeves seem to be getting more and more popular, among men and women from what ive seen. I want a 3/4 sleeve myself, havent got a tat yet and will be getting it custom, not ****d about the price as long as its the one I want and they do a good job.


----------



## luke80

I know of 2 tattoo artists localy that charge the same hourly rate and both produce very impressive work. The only difference is one works a lot faster than the other so it costs less in the long run. I had a few regrettable tattos when I was younger. Cheap prices from a bloke working in his dining room. I learned the hard way and don't care about the price as long as the work is good.

People seem to be happy to pay£100 for a designer jacket that they keep a year before its out of fashon, yet they think £200 is a lot for a one off artpiece that will last forever.


----------



## flinty90

i have had over 50 hours of tattooing in total and im lucky that my brother in law is a great tattoo artist or it would have cost me well over 4 grand...

listen to roscoss advice mate cos it costs a lot more if you regret it down the road !!!!


----------



## DB

Does make me laugh at nobbers talking about that sh1tty tribal piece and tha it cost £60 but they are wearing a £100 t-shirt which won't be seen again in a few months


----------



## flinty90

DB said:


> Does make me laugh at nobbers talking about that sh1tty tribal piece and tha it cost £60 but they are wearing a £100 t-shirt which won't be seen again in a few months


False economy mate its a fvckin joke...

A bit off topic but the worse case i see of this is at the motorbike meets ..

Bloke pulls in on a customised bike , must have spent £1000 s on it... he has full matching gear with it aswell dressed up to the nines helmet and everything..

Has his 10 year old lad on back of bike in jeans , a ****ty helmet that 2 sizes too bog for him and trainers on...

Makes me want to smash his face in to be fair .... (sorry off tattoos , but still had relevance to the price/ quality argument)


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> I'm a professional tattooist with my own studio..... I always tell people "don't get the tattoo you can afford, get the one you want". I get people in every day with the "what can I afford attitude".... most of these people live to regret the choices they make.


Me an Ross went over a few designs until i found the one i wanted, id waited years to get the right one, in the right position, took 4.5 hours and i love it :thumbup1:


----------



## luke80

flinty90 said:


> False economy mate its a fvckin joke...
> 
> A bit off topic but the worse case i see of this is at the motorbike meets ..
> 
> Bloke pulls in on a customised bike , must have spent £1000 s on it... he has full matching gear with it aswell dressed up to the nines helmet and everything..
> 
> Has his 10 year old lad on back of bike in jeans , a ****ty helmet that 2 sizes too bog for him and trainers on...
> 
> Makes me want to smash his face in to be fair .... (sorry off tattoos , but still had relevance to the price/ quality argument)


I get your point,this ****es most of us bikers off, doesnt account for me as I'm the one in jeans and a ****ty helmet. When the kids are older I'll most likely spend more money on there kit than my own.


----------



## flinty90

luke80 said:


> I get your point,this ****es most of us bikers off, doesnt account for me as I'm the one in jeans and a ****ty helmet. When the kids are older I'll most likely spend more money on there kit than my own.


yeah mate you make the choice to wear that gear which is fine, his kid doesnt have an informed choice on it so its down to him to ensure his child is safe... Pr1cks imo ...


----------



## hamsternuts

i can only mimick the advice already given, go for quality

i had a mate do all mine, and he'd not long qualified, and was still gathering experience, thus he did at a fraction of the cost it would have been normally

luckily, my type of design is very simple, with no fine detailing, so not difficult to get right

but if/when i get something more involved, i'll be looking elsewhere


----------



## Bulk1

fitdog said:


> My missus as just begun a sleeve she is booked i n for 9 hours total at 70 quid an hour. But this is from a good tattooist with at least a 10 month waiting list.


Thats the price I pay (£70 p/h), is that a full sleeve thats going to take 9 hrs? I wish my artist was that fast.. mines taken over 20 hrs for a half sleeve! .. cost a fortune. To be honest I do think mine doesnt rush on purpose to stretch it out.. just hope he's not reading this.


----------



## JB74

The one I use was charging £60 a hr last yr he said they were going up In the new year, but he still honoured the bookings made last yr for this year at last years prices so I booked lol

He does a deal for £200 midweek for 5hrs £220 On a weekend but they will have gone up a little anyway

I am in on Friday for 5hrs a jap colour dragon on my left lower leg a bit of a cover up as well

Got half a sleeve that took approx 13hrs


----------



## 1010AD

hamsternuts said:


> i can only mimick the advice already given, go for quality
> 
> i had a mate do all mine, and he'd not long qualified, and was still gathering experience, thus he did at a fraction of the cost it would have been normally
> 
> luckily,* my type of design is very simple, with no fine detailing, so not difficult to get right*but if/when i get something more involved, I'll be looking elsewhere


I would disagree with that mate, solid black is hard to get right and not done properly will look patchy when healed. A good tattooist will ink a even solid black colour through out the tattoo, so if your tat isn't patchy your mate is doing quit well.


----------



## hamsternuts

um, it is patchy, i never went back for my last session

DOH!

can't say i really care though, is that bad?


----------



## 1010AD

hamsternuts said:


> um, it is patchy, i never went back for my last session
> 
> DOH!
> 
> can't say i really care though, is that bad?


No I wouldn't say its bad, as long as your happy with it and if not you can always have it redone. I have similar one on my calf which is patchy but 8 years old and i still love it and still get comments how good it looks. you can only see the lighter patches close up


----------



## ichigo

the place i go to is £60 an hour but the more hours you book the cheaper my half sleave has cost me the best part of a grand and it aint finished but only charges me £40 an hour now


----------



## Bulk1

jay_bla said:


> I am in on Friday for 5hrs a jap colour dragon on my left lower leg a bit of a cover up as well
> 
> Got half a sleeve that took approx 13hrs


Sounds like a nice tattoo on Friday, like dragons.. would be good to see that when its done.


----------



## GMme

If you want something unique and worth it then choose a well known artist or studio. In London you could visit:

Good times tattoo - really great studio with artists like, Nicole Lowe, Sara Hunjen, Priotek

The Family Business - my fav, artists like Mo Coppoleta

Frith Street Tattoo - xam and a few others

Most of the artists at these studios work at £100 per hour but the quality is second to none. I have a piece from Mo at the family business and it is mint.

I Guess I have a half sleeve atm (few gaps inbetween) and have paid about 700 quid so far. Total of about 8 hours. I have some other tattoos that were done when I was a lot younger ( lol used a collage library card as ID for one ) these were on the 'what can i afford' side off things and I fecking hate them


----------



## Bulk1

Here's some of mine.. £70 p/h and its been over 20 hrs but I never thought about the cost that much. When I started I thought I would only get a small one.. I'm just going to finish this off and leave it there! (famous last words)










Havent got the back finished, but was looking at doing something like this.. (rough drawing idea)


----------



## Randy Watson

^^^^^^^Liking that


----------



## benicillin

probably about £600ish


----------



## Simon01

I pay £60 per hour.


----------



## Bulk1

Looks like everyone charges about the same going by the posts so far.. I think its only those places that you can walk straight in without an appointment at the sea front that offers a lower price. I was very close to going in there when I was younger.. thank god i didnt have the balls to get any ink back then.

(Thanks for Mr Watson  )

Would be good to see some posts of people ink if anyones got any pics to post up.. if its cool with the original poster.


----------



## benicillin

This is the only fairly good pic i have from a holiday snap, don't really have any close ups of it. Have a pheonix on the inside of the arm but obviously can't see that bit


----------



## Bulk1

Cool, I like it.. looks good work.


----------



## 1010AD

This is one of mine taken the day it was done about 13 years ago now. It still looks good today but the colours have faded a bit. A good tip if you want your tats to last is keep them out of the sun, which is not going to happen so use a high factor sunscreen


----------



## eddiemunster

im trying not to think about the price . went to this award winning tattoo parlour today in newcastle . & all there work looked . ...... s**T


----------



## roadz

benicillin said:


> This is the only fairly good pic i have from a holiday snap, don't really have any close ups of it. Have a pheonix on the inside of the arm but obviously can't see that bit


Looks good mate, I'd be interested to see the phoenix as I'm thinking of getting one myself


----------



## benicillin

only got this one mate, old as hell picture, when i had just had the shading of most of it done. All blended in in now with smoke, cherry blossoms etc


----------



## Simon01

Nice tattoo mate


----------



## eddiemunster

Rossco700 said:


> I'm a professional tattooist with my own studio..... I always tell people "don't get the tattoo you can afford, get the one you want". I get people in every day with the "what can I afford attitude".... most of these people live to regret the choices they make.


do you have a website ? or a porfolio with your work


----------



## Jimmy1

this is my tatooist

drawing and outline is £60 PH

colouring or shading is £40 PH

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/album.php?id=670117811&aid=28682

please do have a look...its all very good


----------



## Rossco700

eddiemunster said:


> do you have a website ? or a porfolio with your work


I have a website in the process of being built, and I also have a protfolio yes.... my art portfolio dates back to around 92ish and including tattoo's there is probably somewhere in the region of 5-6000 pieces.

I specialise in cover-up and custom freehand work, here's a little pic of a tattoo I done yesterday in the studio... it's a combination of all 3 (cover-up custom freehand) :thumbup1:


----------



## Wheyman

Mine cost about £800 but need some more work on it


----------



## FFF

Had this one done recently. The guy who did it is world renowned. I only paid the small amount of £1000. I feel lucky really as I consider I have been marked by an artist.


----------



## FFF

Rossco700 said:


> I have a website in the process of being built, and I also have a protfolio yes.... my art portfolio dates back to around 92ish and including tattoo's there is probably somewhere in the region of 5-6000 pieces.
> 
> I specialise in cover-up and custom freehand work, here's a little pic of a tattoo I done yesterday in the studio... it's a combination of all 3 (cover-up custom freehand) :thumbup1:
> 
> [IMG alt="post-34129-143614238666_thumb.jpg" data-fileid="33117"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_02_2011/post-34129-143614238666_thumb.jpg[/IMG]


 Hi mate,

Do you do dolphins and like tiny little birds? Could do with one of each for my classy mrs, on each of her breasts.

Thanks


----------



## gibbo10

Went in to ami james shop lately €700 per hour


----------



## Todai

Old thread I know but someone resurrected it

£80 an hour up in Scotland is the going rate for a good tattooist.


----------



## 0161M

Tattoo artists must be absolutely loaded

Maybe ill get tattooed one day

Had a look at a place near me which is fantastic and he said he is booked out unti Feb next year !

Didnt ask what he charges but i bet its like £100 an hour


----------



## Todai

0161M said:


> Tattoo artists must be absolutely loaded
> 
> Maybe ill get tattooed one day
> 
> Had a look at a place near me which is fantastic and he said he is booked out unti Feb next year !
> 
> Didnt ask what he charges but i bet its like £100 an hour


 Even the bad ones seem to be busy


----------



## united

todai said:


> Even the bad ones seem to be busy


 Big money in tattoos, the bloke who does mine has just invested in a laser removal machine for all the crap he's askes to cover up!


----------



## Mayzini

had a full sleeve 4 full 9 hour sittings costing total of £1500.00. My guy drives a brand new jaguar F type sport in matt black, and lives in a 900k house outside of Sevenoaks.

he was doing 9 hours on me and then doing a 4 hour sitting in the evening and said he did that 6 days a week ! so he is averaging £540.00 a day for his own work and then he has two other artists working for him. Hard graft but good money in it if they are any good.

the guy is booked a year in advance, now doesnt take anyone who he hasnt seen before or has a recommendation from someone already seen by him before, so he rarely gets asked to do stuff he doesnt want to do or to anyone he doesnt like! wish I could pick and choose client lists like that. my four sittings ended up taking over a year and a purely as it was months a time to get an appointment each time.


----------



## Heavyassweights

my guy charges me 110 p/h but his rate to new customers is 190 i think

@Skye666 loves my ink, especially the ruler tat on my c0ck, still only manages to reach the 8" mark though


----------



## 19072

My guy charges £180 an hour - he is about a year long waiting list. Was just in with him yesterday getting a cover up. Total 6hours have another sitting soon


----------



## united

Mines £100 an hour, same about a year waiting list


----------



## richengineer

this cost me £350 full piece

getting next side done in few month


----------



## UK2USA

I wonder what sh1t tattoos cost.........I'll have to ask @Cal88scott


----------



## Sasnak

Do tattoos skip a generation?

My dad has loads and tbh, that put me off having any. I'm wondering if my kids will pile in when they hit 18.

Is the tattoo fashion like beards?

I always had stubble/beard before they were fashionable and I'm wondering if in ten years not having a tattoo/beard will be the in thing, a bit like it was in the eighties.

Cost of removing a beard, maybe 25p, plus own labour.

Cost of removing a tattoo. Few hundred pounds minimum.


----------



## richengineer

Sasnak said:


> Do tattoos skip a generation?
> 
> My dad has loads and tbh, that put me off having any. I'm wondering if my kids will pile in when they hit 18.
> 
> Is the tattoo fashion like beards?
> 
> I always had stubble/beard before they were fashionable and I'm wondering if in ten years not having a tattoo/beard will be the in thing, a bit like it was in the eighties.
> 
> Cost of removing a beard, maybe 25p, plus own labour.
> 
> Cost of removing a tattoo. Few hundred pounds minimum.


 i would say so. I'm 29 and my parents and my wifes parents, our uncles aunties etc don't have any and don't like them. however her granddad has some mine has one. and my brothers have tattoos and s does my wife and all my mates. so I would say it has skipped a generation..

every c**t has a tattoo now days including me


----------



## Diegouru

richengineer said:


> this cost me £350 full piece
> 
> getting next side done in few month
> 
> View attachment 140327


 Great tattoo mate....how come it was that cheap to get it done?


----------



## richengineer

Diegouru said:


> Great tattoo mate....how come it was that cheap to get it done?


 fairly newish tattoo artist.. he quite young and only been doing it a few years but he seems to be pretty solid.. he is a nice guy as well doesn't clock watch on full days he just does it till it finished. he is a bodybuilder which is good as well lots to natter about.

mine took seven hours so cost 50 an hour lol. his prices are now 400 tho as he getting busier

http://ink361.com/app/users/ig-4272527478/jamietattoo/photos

https://en-gb.facebook.com/Jam1eHarrisonArtist/

https://www.instagram.com/JamieTattoo/


----------



## Falc76

£100ph book 3hrs does it for £250

9hrs total for mine

View attachment IMG_0356.PNG


----------



## DappaDonDave

herc said:


> My guy charges £180 an hour - he is about a year long waiting list. Was just in with him yesterday getting a cover up. Total 6hours have another sitting soon


 Must be a massively wank tattoo to spend £1000+ to cover up.

Was it " @Heavyassweights woz ere" with the O as your cornhole?


----------



## 31205

Booked in for 150 for 6 hours. Guy always does a few days per month at 150 a day.

After something like this and he reckons he can do it in 6 hours. I want it from the eye upwards, starting at my wrist.

Dirtycurtytattoo his page on instagram. His work looks spot on imo.


----------



## 19072

DappaDonDave said:


> Must be a massively wank tattoo to spend £1000+ to cover up.
> 
> Was it " @Heavyassweights woz ere" with the O as your cornhole?


 It was a wank tattoo that was covered up - it was tribal :lol:


----------



## united

herc said:


> It was a wank tattoo that was covered up - it was tribal :lol:


 I had my tribal lasered and then covered up.

my tattooest won't do pocket watches as he calls them the new tribal lol


----------



## 19072

united said:


> I had my tribal lasered and then covered up.
> 
> my tattooest won't do pocket watches as he calls them the new tribal lol


 Yes I spent a year getting laser surgery on it. Had 6hrs cover up and got 6hrs booked in soon. Hopefully it finishes the job


----------



## G

I'm thinking of getting my first ever tattoo. Can't be anything that can be seen at work and don't want to go too large so I was thinking back of shoulder...

Any recommendations around the Midlands area? I can travel worcester/Birmingham and anywhere in between.

I'mI'm willing to pay for quality but not in the thousands £100/ £120 am hour seems more than fair.


----------



## Smitch

Seems everyone has a sleeve tattoo nowadays, even quite a few women.

Can see a lot of people who have had them done now cos it's trendy regretting it later in life, particularly the women, a lot of them look proper trashy.


----------



## richengineer

Smitch said:


> Seems everyone has a sleeve tattoo nowadays, even quite a few women.
> 
> Can see a lot of people who have had them done now cos it's trendy regretting it later in life, particularly the women, a lot of them look proper trashy.


 men personally I don't think would give a s**t when they old..

women don't get me wrong a fit girl with a sleeve is fap worthy but thinking about old women with sleeves mmmmm. but again is it different because women generationally never had sleeves or even tattoos (commonly) where men did. when I'm old n wrinkly itl be the norm thing to be old with tattoos


----------



## Smitch

richengineer said:


> men personally I don't think would give a s**t when they old..
> 
> women don't get me wrong a fit girl with a sleeve is fap worthy but thinking about old women with sleeves mmmmm. but again is it different because women generationally never had sleeves or even tattoos (commonly) where men did. when I'm old n wrinkly itl be the norm thing to be old with tattoos


 The difficulty is that as you get older fashion changes and your views on things change too.

I'm 40 and know tons of people that regret tattoos they had when they were younger, particularly women that had them done in their late teens or early twenties and now have corporate jobs (legal, finance etc) where they have to go to functions and can't wear the dresses they want to cos it will show off their back/shoulder/arm tats that they now hate.

Of course this isn't true for everyone, but who knows what you'll like in 20 to 30 years time?


----------



## richengineer

Smitch said:


> The difficulty is that as you get older fashion changes and your views on things change too.
> 
> I'm 40 and know tons of people that regret tattoos they had when they were younger, particularly women that had them done in their late teens or early twenties and now have corporate jobs (legal, finance etc) where they have to go to functions and can't wear the dresses they want to cos it will show off their back/shoulder/arm tats that they now hate.
> 
> Of course this isn't true for everyone, but who knows what you'll like in 20 to 30 years time?


 true. I only get tattoos in places I can cover up with a shirt, jumper jacket whatever...


----------



## Smitch

richengineer said:


> true. I only get tattoos in places I can cover up with a shirt, jumper jacket whatever...


 It's easier for us guys to do that, women wear open back dresses and stuff so it's harder for them to cover them up.

My missus has 8 or 9 tattoos, on her wrist, arms feet and one that goes up her upper arm and shoulder to her neck, being Indian she's dark skinned though and it doesn't show up as much as on white skin and could get mistaken for mehndi due to the single colour of them.


----------

